# ICD Procedure code for Epley Maneuver



## kendro (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello Coders,

I'm coding facility and need an ICD-3 for the 95992.....anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks,

Jen Kendro, CPC, CCA


----------



## preserene (Aug 12, 2011)

95992 canalith repositioning procedure could fit in very well. 
386.11 -Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo) that is caused by small calcium carbonate stones that have moved from the vestibule of the inner ear into the semicircular canals, where your sense of balance rests. The stones stimulate nerves and cause a spinning sensation, nausea, and unsteadiness. This condition is treated by the latest Epley Maneuver.


----------

